# CSCA of Pasadena



## kemist (Mar 12, 2003)

i've just recently applied to california school of culinary arts ... program sounds great but of course they would say that. want to know if anyone has been to CSCA. pretty much what to expect ... so on and so on.


----------



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi, Kemist. I'll be beginning classes at CSCA in Pasadena in early April. While I can't yet tell you what's to be expected from day to day life as a CSCA student, I can tell you that the program appealed to me for a variety of reasons, not the least of which were location, practical course lineup, a nice middle ground as far as program length goes, and the fact that the school appears to be well connected as far as having its finger on the pulse of the SoCal restaurant and hotel kitchen employment scene.

There's a student orientation coming up for the Arpil 7th start date students. It's being held on March 29th at 10:00am. See the school's site for details. I'm told that unenrolled students are welcome to attend as long as they reserve a seat, and it would be a nice way to get an in-depth guided tour, meet some of the chef instructors, see the classroom facilities, and meet some soon-to-be students.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

You two will have a fantastic time there!!!!! I wish you all the best in your studies. I toured the school with Jon Wilder and was very impressed. I wish I could've gone but it wasn't meant to be. Let us all know how you are progressing.


----------



## kemist (Mar 12, 2003)

righ on then,

just incase some might know

anyone happen to know of a cheap 3 bedroom house/aprtment in the san fernando valley .... by burbank, north hollywood ... that general area

thanx in advance

peace


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

As a general rule and for your personal safety: Keepeth you buttocks out of North Hollywood. Find a nice pad in Rancho Cucamonga and freeway into Pasadena. Green street is fine but you have to get to it. The streets on the way there are not as "nice".


----------



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

Seconded. I have a horrible sense of direction and get lost very easily. The streets quickly change from quiet and suburb-esque to ghetto and mean looking.

The student handbook reads like a Los Angeles "scared stiff" program. :lol:


----------



## kemist (Mar 12, 2003)

i dont know

i've lived in bad parts of town growing up and there are some ugly and crime ridden towns where i grew up.

also, i have to live close in between northridge and pasadena becase my room mate is attending northridge state ...

thats my position


----------



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

So, Kemist, did you attend the orientation today?


----------



## kemist (Mar 12, 2003)

i would have loved to but i dont live in socal just yet ... still living in fresno. my classes dont start to this november anyways so im sure to catch one till then.


----------

